# Evoluton of First Age Tales



## Confusticated (Dec 18, 2004)

Evolution of First Age Tales

This is similar to one of those chapter by chapter projects that sometimes die from lack of activity, or move along at a slow crawl anyways.

Where it differs is that it doesn't look at chapter by chapter of just one book. This will be a look at the tales of the First Age in chronological order, but it's focus will be the way the tales evolved from the time of their earliest form (some earlier than 1920) to the latest versions written in the fifties, and even related essays written as late as the 70s. So this is the tale by tale look at the history of The Silmarillion.

For the project it would be good (but not vital to partisipation) to have _The History of Middle-earth_ volumes 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10, 11, and 12.

In a week I will start us off with the history of the Ainulindale. 

To prepare for a discussion of the first tale, see the Ainlindale found in _The Silmarillion_, and also (listed in order of when they were written 1917-1950s) the versions of it found it: *HoME I* chapter II, *HoME V* part II chapter IV, and finally *HoME X* part I. 

If you have not read HoME I before, I recommend reading chapter 1 as well.

Anyone interested or have questions?

---

but please don't view me as the leader in this, I'm just starting it for anyone who is interested...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 18, 2004)

This is a grand idea, but also one that shouldn't be rushed, as it encompasses quite a lot of material.

I'd like to participate, even though I'll be online sparsely in the next month and a half, but I think this is going to be a very enjoyable project and I invite anyone willing to chip in, however much (or little), to jump on board.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't know exactly how much I can contribute with, both when it comes to knowledge and to time permitted. But I will participate as much as I can.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 19, 2004)

Good to know, you two. And don't worry Arvedui, knowledge isn't the only important contribution that can be made. If everyone already knows, whats the use of it huh?  Though there may not be enough interest to make it very far along... I guess we'll find out later.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, I meant knowledge of the books. I must say that I have a hard time digesting all of the information. But at least you got me started on the Appendix in BoLT II...


----------



## Arvegil (Dec 20, 2004)

Well, I have read X-XII, UT, and know the Sil fairly well if that helps.


----------



## Witch-King (Dec 28, 2004)

I just started reading the lost tales vol. 1 and got done with the first chapter and I have to say its more of a difficult read than the Silmarillion.


----------

